# Review: Dodo Supernatural Washmitt AKA 'Wookies Fist'



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I managed to get my hands on one of the latest Dodo 'Wookies Fist' washmitt last week.

*First Impressions*

The Wookie arrived from Dodo in a large white, paper packet.
I tore it open to find a zip-seal plastic bag, containing what looked like about 45lbs of fluffiness!
I carefully opened the back and pulled it out, the thickness of the pile and plushness was imediatley obvious! The size of the thing was huuuge too!
I knew straight away that it had some serious soaking-up power!

The sheer lenght of the fibres make this puppy about 4-5" thick!
I compared it next to a brand-new Eurow sheepskin mitt;



















I had called to pick up a metal grooming comb and fine plastic 'flea' comb from my local Wilkinsons hardware store prior to the Wookie arriving.
These where neccessary to inspect the Wookie and remove any traces of grass seeds and loose debris before using.
I only found a couple of grass seeds in mine when I combed it 'dry'.
Though when I first used it in my wash bucket, the wet pile was easier to pick thorough and I did manage to find a couple more seeds.

I gave the Wookie its first trial wash tonight, two ~25L Chem Guys buckets with three pumps of Megs Shampoo Plus in my wash bucket.

Then came the first problem!....



















This thing *is* huge!!

It did fit in the bucket quite easily, it just looked dramatic in its 'fluffed up' stage! :lol:

As soon as I gave it a couple of dunks in the wash bucket, I could instantly feel how soft the pile was - the tremendous length providing a super-soft surface to caress the loose dirt from my paint :thumb:



















*In use*

The Wookie was able to hold an impressive amount of wash solution, and upon contact, seemed to glide over the surface with ease.
It felt very gentle and the long fibres offered a really soft wash.
Much more so than my previous Eurow mitt.




























*Summary*

Yes, £20 may seem like a big wad of cash to blow on just a washmitt, but is this a standard, run of the mill mitt? *I *don't think so.
The feeling of softness on the paint was simply superb. It felt very, very safe and I personaly would not mind at all using this to maintain a machine polished finish.
I definatley think it would help considerably towards keeping those dreaded swirls and wash marks at bay!!

One thing I enjoyed about the Wookie was the 'premium' feel I got when using it. I know this has nothing to do with the actual performance of the product - far cheaper products will always compete on a high level with higher priced 'boutique' brands.

This is of course, all part of the Dodo 'ethos' if you like. Delivering products which punch well above their weight in terms of price V performance.

I think the balance has been hit just right with the Wookie, I don't want to start getting in to politics and such... but for a superb, soft, safe wash which you will enjoy - the Wookie has this in spades full!

Top quality wash mitt at a reasonable price.... alot of mitt for the money!

Thanks for reading,

Chris


----------



## craigdt (Mar 25, 2009)

Hmm thats interesting. You didn't find it awkward to use at all due to its size?
Nice writeup


----------



## Mixman (Dec 18, 2007)

I found my great, lovely and soft, can wash the car very quickly with the amount of water it holds!!

But by God, was it a pain near badges etc. It kept snagging all the time. I had to go round the car after I dried and pick all wookie hair up from all the badges and crevices etc!

It's very very good, but it's just a pain!


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

it looks Huge :doublesho



Let me guess Chris you also let it sleep at the end of your bed and curl up in front of the fire with it combing its hair.......


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

After hearing what people have had to say, one thing I find that comes up is that people are finding it heavy, which you havn't mentioned, although may have experienced as you are using a shampoo solution lacking in suds. Suds, are obviously lighter than water, so I find using a really rich, sudsy solution, more of a foam, rather than 'water', makes it a little lighter/easier to use. Makes it a little more fun too.


----------



## baseballlover1 (Sep 25, 2007)

great write up chris! 

I look forward to receiving my wookie!!


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I find it's only as heavy as you want it to be!!
If you use it absolutley saturated on every panel, you nwill need about 5 buckets of wash solution! ...my wookie has a real drinking problem! :lol:

Like Gaz said, it carries millions of 'suds' and that translates into loads of foamy goodness


----------



## JohnZ3MC (Mar 9, 2008)

I know they're extremely rare and the recent supply of 20 is long sold out. Might there be any other sources available - I think I need one, the mitt is just about as big as my car.
-John C.


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i cant waite to use mine know looks so soft might sleep with it :lol:

tom


----------



## TinyD (Feb 18, 2009)

bestiality is wrong


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

I have one but haven't used it yet, i don't want to ruin it, lmao :lol:


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

MatrixGuy said:


> I have one but haven't used it yet, i don't want to ruin it, lmao :lol:


same, got one on the last GB weeks and weeks ago

be a shame to spoil it and get it wet


----------

